# TURP coding question?



## debralove1955 (Jan 8, 2013)

Patient is admitted for contact laser vaporization of the prostate.  The physician performed a TURP and transurethral resection of the bladder neck at the same time.  Do I need to code 2 codes one for the TURP and one for the resection of bladder neck.  52500, 52648.  I am told that I only need one 52648 as the bladder neck is included.  But I don't quite understand why it is included.  Thanks any answers would be appreciated.


----------



## wdobson (Jan 14, 2013)

According to CCI edits 52500 is a column 1 component of 52648 & can not be billed using any modifiers.


----------

